
It is currently 138.7% more profitable to mine on the Bitcoin Cash blockchain - RandVal30142
https://web.archive.org/web/20170820112518/https://cash.coin.dance/blocks
======
nugget
Isn't there a self-reinforcing positive cycle that can be manipulated here,
i.e. large bcash holders manipulate the price up, making it more profitable to
mine, attracting more press (like this article), attracting more miners,
making it seem like a more popular network, attracting more speculators,
driving the price up, making it more profitable to mine, etc...

~~~
discombobulate
Bcash _could_ end up being China coin.

Edit (throttled):

bcash is bitcoin cash. 'bcash' is used to discredit it as 'bitcoin'. I like it
b/c it's funny.

China coin:
[https://twitter.com/zaoyang/status/897111083588231173](https://twitter.com/zaoyang/status/897111083588231173)

~~~
natch
Your post should win some kind of award for how confusing it is. Can't tell,
when you say bcash, whether you mean bcash the term, or bcash the thing. I'm
not asking though. Moving on...

~~~
discombobulate
The term is in quotes.

Edit: I think some of the problem is I'm talking to n00bs

~~~
natch
Who isn't a n00b with bcash?

------
0x4f3759df
Bitcoin Cash has a higher trading volume than Bitcoin now. How is this
possible?

[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin-
cash/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin-cash/)

[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/)

~~~
RandomInteger4
Volume spoofing? Big players like Ver making it look less lonely to entice
people over since transaction fees are so low right now that they can afford
to pay them for the sake of spoofing volume.

Similar to how Jihan and friends spammed (currently spamming?) Bitcoin with
empty blocks to take advantage of a weird loophole for the sake of the block
mining reward and to increase the mempool volume to raise fees to miners.

~~~
0x4f3759df
So volume spoofing is you and me sending 100 BCH back and forth, but its
undetectable because we're smart enough to use a different address each
time...

~~~
RandomInteger4
Something like that. Was mostly speculation (ba dum, tisch!), but thinking
about it further, it seems like the transaction fee is too high for it being
high volumes of individual transactions. Looking up the number of transactions
on BCH, it seems like the volume per transaction must be much higher to get
this overall volume, because the number of transactions is an order of
magnitude smaller than bitcoin (~10%) [1]

[1] [https://bitinfocharts.com/comparison/transactions-btc-
bch.ht...](https://bitinfocharts.com/comparison/transactions-btc-bch.html#3m)

------
sorenjan
How much of all crypto currency transactions is speculation, and how much is
actually used as currency? It seems as if all I ever hear about various crypto
currencies these days is how much they're worth and how profitable it is,
never how practical it is to buy stuff with.

~~~
slindz
Currency is such a misnomer.

In the near term, it's a horrible decision to buy anything that doesn't
appreciate in value at a similar rate as your cryptocurrency of choice if you
can possibly avoid it.

That doesn't mean Bitcoin doesn't have value.

Bitcoin is useful if you need to move financial amounts across borders.

Bitcoin is useful if your own fiat currency is about to take a bath.

Bitcoin is useful if you'd like to transact for something anonymously (there
are good and bad reasons for this)

Complaining that Bitcoin isn't also a thing you can buy coffee with has never
made sense to me.

